# Dismantling A Vintage Tissot - Help Needed



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've had this vintage Tissot for a while. Finally decided to strip and service it, but can't get the movement out of the case. I've removed the case back and the 2 retaining screws, also removed the crystal.

The movement/dial is now free to rotate in the case, but I can't see how to get it out. I've tried just pushing it from the back, and I've tried levering out the case ring via the small cutout opposite the crown. The dial appears to be too big to come out the front of the case, so I'm guessing that the movement ring has to come out, then the movement/dial will come out the back.

Anyone got any ideas?

Also, the case back is stainless, and the case appears to be cast, but not plated. There are fairly obvious casting bubbles on the back of the lugs, but absolutely no signs of wear-through. Any ideas what the case is made of. It looks like stainless steel. Did they ever cast stainless?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks like a front loader.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

That was my first thought, and why I lifted the crystal. Movement rotates fairly freely within the case with just a gentle nudge with pegwood, and moves forward about half a mil, but won't come out the front.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Clockworks,

I agree with pugster, it does look like it should come out through the front.

I find some of these 40's /50's watches complete pigs.

i have found turning the movement works because you may find a thin washer like insert between the case and the dial.

I might be able to find a similar case to photograph for you, i'll let you know either way in an hour or so.

BTW it might be polished nickle?

Regards steve


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Steve. It looks like the spacer is a tight press fit, as it doesn't move at all, so I guess it's got to come out the front. I thought that maybe the movement was somehow keyed into the spacer/case, but I've tried rotating it and pushing, at the same time, to no avail. If you can find a similar case, I'd be really grateful. I want to get this one up and running properly, as it's big enough to be a daily wearer. The case measures 37mm, and takes an 18mm strap. Huge for a vintage.

Solid nickel sounds possible, or maybe one of those "silveroid" alloys that they used for American pocket watch cases? As long as it really is solid, I can polish it a little without fear. Having said that, it's in very good shape already.

The other thing that i need for it is a seconds hand. The watch came with a very short, red, seconds hand. I assume that the original would have reached the chapter ring, which would make it between 15mm and 16mm long, from post to tip. The longest I can find is a Cousins "15mm", which is actually only 12mm from post to tip.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I know I've got one as i used the movement as a donor but i can't place my hands on it right now.

i'll post some pictures by the morning.

I can't help on the hand, it would have been huge in its day.

But i think your right, with the seconds printed on the dial that way it should reach and be quite slender at the point.

A Smiths with the red arrow would look nice but they come in at 14mm from the arbour to the tip of the point.

Thats on a 29mm dial i don't know if they did a 34mm dial.

Till later, regards steve


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I've found a couple of exapmles.

The best one is the stainless one which i've tried to show the lip on the bottom plate of the movement.

i think this is like yours. as you can see from the bottom image it gives the appearance of a perfect fit.

i hope it helps.





































regards steve


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

That's interesting - both of those are front loaders, right? They also have removable bezels, making crystal removal easy.

I've got a couple of Bulova front loaders. One has a removable bezel, the other has a compression ring.

This Tissot doesn't have a bezel or a compression ring. The crystal fits directly into the case. Would they build a front loader this way?

I'm wondering again whether the movement ring is supposed to come out, then the movement comes out the back. That small cutout in the case and ring (near to the balance) looks like a place to lever out the ring, and it has been chewed by a screwdriver. The caseback doesn't have a matching lug or cutout, so the only reason I can see for the case cutout is it's meant for levering out the ring.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry i thought the crystal came off independently.

So it must be a movement ring.

regards steve


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

My fault for not making it clear


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I posted over on the NAWCC forum, and someone suggested what I thought was a fairly brutal solution, but it worked! I placed the watch, dial down, on a die from my crystal press (protected with a piece of tissue), then went around the case lip with a small punch. After several rotations, the movement popped out the back.

I now need to buy a puller for the indirect seconds drive wheel, and I can strip it down completely.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

clockworks said:


> I now need to buy a puller for the indirect seconds drive wheel,


Go really careful with that Steve. I've broken a few pinions in this situation and now stay clear.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you think it'd be better if I partially dismantled the watch, just removing the barrel bridge and balance? I've got an ultrasonic tank and L&R fluids, so I should be able to clean the train OK. I don't really fancy removing that wheel if I don't have to.

It's bad enough removing the gathering pallet from a French clock, but the pivots on watches are a LOT smaller.


----------

